# Time off for pump



## treasure_ireland (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone took time off when they first got their pump?

As im getting mine on the 11th Jan, and I really dont feel comfortable going back to work after. I would like the tues-friday off, to get used to it.

Has anyone done this, and did your GP sign you off?

Thanks


----------



## shiv (Nov 2, 2010)

I had originally booked the week as annual leave, but the way things worked out I had 2 days off in a row. In a way I think it was good as it threw me straight into learning what I needed at work.


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 2, 2010)

I was off at the time i got pump fitted with my diabetes , but the doctor gave me extra time off after fitted because he knew it was important to get things sorted out


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 2, 2010)

I had time off I actually took a fortnight off work...  They say you don't have to but it's so much easier starting off doing it this way...


----------



## sugarfreerach (Nov 4, 2010)

my dsn did it on a fri so i had the weekend to get used to it. work mon, needed to start real life at some point!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 4, 2010)

I took a week off and took that as annual leave. It tok some negotiation skills with my (then) manager but it turned out fine.

What I remember about that week, I was exhasted. Brain overloaded and tiredness from 2 hourly testing some nights.......start organising that leave now!

Good luck with the pump x


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 4, 2010)

Apart from the actual time of being at the hospital itself for training, I've got to be in work or uni the rest of the time, sadly.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 4, 2010)

Unfortunately i worked for another employer and could not get any time off, was back in work next day.

I found that i basically had to get on with it. Think it would be nice to have time to get used to it, as others have said you need to do two hourly tests at first so can be tiring.


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 4, 2010)

I got my pump whilst i was off on maternity leave, which was lucky in 2 ways - I didn't have to drive far each day (no commute to work, which I'd have been wary of whilst getting used to the pump) and with baby still being quite 'active' at night, the basal tests weren't such a drag as I was up anyway lol!  It did take a week or two to get to grips with the mechanics of set changes etc, & I would have been a bit nervous having to do a set change etc in the early days at work. 

All the best!


----------



## maturetype1 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just had a days annual leave for the Monday when I got the pump.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 4, 2010)

i was in work the very same afternoon


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 5, 2010)

I started pumping during the summer and was a student at the time, so I was off anyway. At the time I was very glad because it meant I wasn't worrying about hypos & checking BG in classes or at work, but it meant that when I did return I had to adjust my basals, etc. allover again. I suspect going straight in at the deep end and going to work is perhaps not such a bad idea. Time off means your routine, diet and activity levels are completely different to normal and won't necessarily help.


----------



## cally (Nov 5, 2010)

I discussed it with my employer(NHS) and they gave me one week off sick leave.
Looking back on it I think it was very necessary as I needed to be completely pump focussed for that week.  I also have quite a long journey to and from work by car and wanted to get used to pump before I did too much driving.


----------



## HelenM (Nov 6, 2010)

Just to show how it's done elsewhere, I spent 3 days in hospital with 6 other people all starting the pump at the same time. Part education, part so the docs could see what was happening.  At least you knew you would be woken up during the night for glucose checks. It had the advantage that when I went home I knew that things were working OK.
I remember how flustered  and nervous I was with set changing and reservoir filling when I first started. I don't think I would want to try to rush those things before rushing off to work.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 6, 2010)

I was extremely glad that I took time out...

I knew that which ever way I did it, there would be a second basal profile for work which would have to be worked out once I returned...

But having the chance of being at home doing normal home activities then I could get this profile sorted so that I had a sound profile to build my work profile from...

I was shocked when I went back to work, as the assumption was the job I was doing at the time would burn a lot of enegry so a TRB of 60% I used on my first day, and my BG rocketed  Didn't anticipate that the actual stress of my job would far outweight the activity levels/burn off, if I remember rightly I ended up with around 160% TBR to maintain levels


----------



## rossoneri (Nov 6, 2010)

This is a good question but I think it does certainly depend on how you yourself feel about the step but it would be better if your employer could show a degree of flexibility.

When I first changed to the pump regime I took the day of the change off and had provisionally booked the next day off in case there were any problems, in the event I worked the next day.  My company had been quite helpful though as it had been recognised the problems I had been having on with my control on DSN beforehand had caused me some ill-health.  As such I had been given the days to attend the equivalent of the DAFNE course without having to take leave and for the first week or so was given some leeway as I became accustomed to the pump e.g. an understanding that I might be delayed getting in by more vulnerability to hypos; changing a cannula; or if had done some overnight fasting and testing, but then I did also have the option of either working from home or working late to make up my hours.

This sort of flexibility over the first few weeks is I believe a big advantage because, as others have said here, the sooner you can get into your normal routine the better  The early days on the pump can be a struggle but it is not necessarily just the first few days when you will encounter issues.  If your employers are reluctant to offer it then it would be worthwhile emphasising that the aim of going onto the pump is to improve your overall well-being, which should help them in the long term.

I would however, try to avoid making the change at a time when your work is particularly busy or stressful although with my firm these periods are very rare indeed.


----------

